# seat ?



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

should the seats move forward when you move the lever or should you have to push the button?


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

you have to lift the lever and press the button.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> you have to lift the lever and press the button.


Just pressing the button will cause the seat to move...The lever has nothing to do with it. :seeya:


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

On my 05, don't know if it's different on the 06's. If you want the seat to go FORWARD, so that you can access the rear reats you have to lift the lever,push the seat forward, and push the round button below it. You are correct where if you want the seats to just go back and not forward you just press the round button .


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, off topic.....but my lord, Gordon. Is that pic in your avatar a space alien or burn victim. 
Looks like "Sam", the Chinese crested.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

radioboy said:


> Sorry, off topic.....but my lord, Gordon. Is that pic in your avatar a space alien or burn victim.
> Looks like "Sam", the Chinese crested.



*Looks an awful lot like a boitch I used to work for.*


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

radioboy said:


> Sorry, off topic.....but my lord, Gordon. Is that pic in your avatar a space alien or burn victim.
> Looks like "Sam", the Chinese crested.


Ha, ha, ha:lol: yeah it's Sam. My reaction was the same when i first saw a picture of him in our local paper.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> On my 05, don't know if it's different on the 06's. If you want the seat to go FORWARD, so that you can access the rear reats you have to lift the lever,push the seat forward, and push the round button below it. You are correct where if you want the seats to just go back and not forward you just press the round button .


Well...You got me thinking...I'll have to see if it's the same on
the 06...Tell you the truth, I suspect it is. Thanks...


----------



## Idleclamp (Aug 2, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Well...You got me thinking...I'll have to see if it's the same on
> the 06...Tell you the truth, I suspect it is. Thanks...



He is correct on the '06. You lift the lever, move the seat-back forward and push the button to get the seat to move forward. To bring the seat back, you push the seat-back into the locked position, and then push and hold the button. The seat "remembers" where it was last and will stop at that position.


----------

